# mask is huge



## vader (Oct 13, 2008)

Just got a mask to show up the Michael Myers that came round last year....

But the mask is huge....

any ideas how to make fit better that doesn't take alot of talent?...Face it if I had talent I'd made my own....

So please not latex suggestions...


----------



## Insanity (Oct 14, 2008)

That mask is giant.I dislike the "one size fits all" motto they use to design these things.
One thing you can do is use Velcro to cinch the back.Make a slit and then apply the Velcro applying one piece a few inches away from the edge of one sides edge.You can probably get the hair to cover the slit.


----------



## Zombie_Maiden (Sep 12, 2008)

Try like cutting up and gluing foam or even sponges on the inside in places where its big because i own that same mask and it is huge.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Definitely try the foam or sponge idea. I used foam packing in a Darth Vader helmet to put my eyes at a certain level so that I could see better. I just used that sticky backed velco you can purchase at Wal-Mart for much of nothing to secure the foam padding. Worked great!


----------



## RL4ever (Aug 24, 2008)

If you want a foam-packed mask to stay put better, you could try using stretch fabric glue (any craft store, craft section at Wal-mart, I think) to secure a ski mask inside it to hug your head.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

What is you wear a winter stocking cap/mask uder the mask to in affect make your head bigger? Seems like an easier approach.....


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

go with the strips of foam. i have done this before and it works wonderfully. the winter cap may work but you will sweat your *ss off! lol


----------



## bloody bill (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah the foam idea is best. I live in Houston and beleie me even in October it's flat out hot outside. I use foam pieces to keep tight masks from pressing into my eye sockets, a couple of years ago I boght this little half skull mask with tons of hair and the eye holes pratactly popped my eyes out so I stuck a couple of foam applicators inside theask just over the sockets and it fit great.


----------

